# MKV Headliner sagging in your car?



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a little teaser for you guys out there who have the headliners sagging in your MKV cars. Little mouse told me that there is going to be a recall applying to this, so keep your eyes open for it. Not sure on what years yet, but my guess is gonna be starting with 2005-2006 and possibly extending on up to early 2008 if needed. I'll keep you posted as VW gives us info on it.:thumbup:
-J. Hines


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

At what part on the headliner does the sagging start?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

A1an said:


> At what part on the headliner does the sagging start?


Usually either around the rear dome light or at the front where the overhead console is. Typically the rear light area is more noticeable, but my car was at front right beside visor near sunglass holder.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Rabbit/GTI, Jetta, or both? Just curious.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

A1an said:


> Rabbit/GTI, Jetta, or both? Just curious.


Jetta for sure......GTI/Rabbit don't usually have the issue


----------



## HighCompression (Jan 11, 2011)

Any update to this? My Mk V. Jetta has succumbed to this, and the local stealership wants over $1000 to fix it.

Thanks!

Edit: I called up VWoA, and they agreed to cover the cost of the repairs after inspecting it to make sure that I was not responsible for the sagging  :thumbup:


----------



## BluGrph2.0T (Jan 28, 2007)

Glad I found this thread. Just yesterday noticed that fabric has pulled out at the airbag panel over the back right passenger of my Jetta '06. Inspecting today, the sagging is at right back c pillar where the airbag is and up towards the back windshield. The fabric is sagging at the roof over the back right passenger. 

Was really perturbed of the problem and had not noticed till yesterday, and so glad to know that some warranty fix may be coming. Have been researching this topic on the web this afternoon for a fix.

Tomorrow will be calling VWoA to add my voice. Checked with dealer today and they wanted $55 just to diagnose the problem. Wouldn't offer a $ figure to fix. Speaking with their service mgr, he offered no suggestions other than pay up and that there service reps deserve to get paid.

**UPDATE 3-4-11**
Spoke with VWoA this morning. After the poor response above from my original dealer, have set up an appointment at a different dealership. The VWoA Advocate was very helpful in conveying to me the process that we have to go through of having the dealership look it over, then have VWoA Area Service Mgr contact me. I am slightly relieved this MAY be covered by VWoA. VWoA Advocates are very helpful and I truely feel that this will be covered. I mentioned to them that I feel VW knows how to take care of their customers, though the dealership I previously worked with is questionable. Will know more next week. The fact of a sagging headliner just doesn't seem appropriate for a 5 year old car.


**UPDATE 3-7-11**
After the dealership has determined that the headliner is defective, I have received word from VWoA that a repair has been authorized. VWoA has made this almost totally painless. Their VW Advocates kept me informed to the process and were extremely friendly to deal with.


----------



## farmdog (Jan 5, 2013)

*Any success with VW Dealers in Atlanta area replacing headliners?*

I just purchased a 2006 Jetta 2.5L, and yesterday I noticed the falling headliner.

After googling this issue, I see this is a HUGE issue and that some people have been successful in having these replaced free of charge, even out of warranty.

I live in Atlanta - has anyone had any success with an ATL area dealer in replacing their headliner? I thought I would check to see which dealership is most cooperative before taking it in.

Thanks!,
VW Newb


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Bumping, so I can add my experiences in a bit.*

Chatting with VWoA now...


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Denied!*

:-(


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

This is just starting to happen in my car  I really hope they do a recall because its a pain in the ass to put it back up!


----------



## facegame221 (May 10, 2017)

opcorn:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

facegame221 said:


> opcorn:


Okay...? lol


----------

